# Hello World



## Outfoxy (Nov 1, 2017)

I'm researching a lot to plan for my first pet mouse. Hello all!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome!

Good luck with your research and future mouse!


----------



## misakithecrow (Oct 29, 2017)

Congratulations! Be sure to share the little one when you've decided.


----------

